# Cape Town skies



## KB_314 (20/5/17)

Sunsets over the Atlantic are spectacular - the view from our balcony a few minutes ago was worth sharing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (20/5/17)

My word @KB_314 
That is just gorgeous!!!

Can't believe the colours. Just amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (20/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Sunsets over the Atlantic are spectacular - the view from our balcony a few minutes ago was worth sharing.
> View attachment 95287
> View attachment 95288
> View attachment 95289
> View attachment 95290


Just Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/5/17)

I like the way you can see other impressed owners in the last picture!

Seriously epic, and photos never do the real thing justice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

